# Nutritional yeast--DIY



## Cowardly Cook (Nov 14, 2019)

Nutritional yeast is favored by vegans, vegetarians, and even some "straight" eaters.  I lost the recipe and can't find one on the web.  Can anyone help?
Thank you!


----------

